# Loddington Culvert, Leicestershire - July '13



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

Loddington Culvert is on the Great Northern Line just south of the village of Loddington. It's the longest culvert I've done to date. It was an interesting one as each drain, that came into the culvert from the railway, had a massive build-up of limescale like crap. There's also an interesting diversity of masonry lining it.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





Cheers for looking​


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

Still one of my favourite culvert catches
nice set there


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Beautiful brickwork, and photos! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

